# Coffee grounds?



## crewfanatic21 (Oct 23, 2009)

Sorry if this is a repeat question, I am new to the whole vivarium building and I was wondering if anyone has put coffee grounds in their tanks to help the plants, springtails, and/or mini ecosystem. I was gonna sprinkle some in, but figured I would ask about anything that could potentially be toxic to the frogs or potentially cause excess mold.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

see following... http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/8154-safe-fertilizer-alternative.html

it seems like most people on here discourage using fertilizers in vivs with frogs. makes sense i guess since a lot of the standard plants seem to grow pretty quickly


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Short note, Yes you can use the grounds. They are harmless, and good as a compost.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

my compost is coffee ground based. Never tried itin a viv, but after they have been brewed, most of the alkaloids are going to be gone anyway. Maybe try a sample batch of coir/whatever else with varying amounts of grounds and see what levels the plants respond best to. My compost is beautiful, and I have lots of wormlife along with other invertebrates.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about mixing it in the terrarium soil.... as long as its just plain old coffee, ie no flavors, chocolate, etc. Maybe try a little and see how your microfauna look.

I seem to remember something about potential toxins affecting the frogs....maybe Ed will chime in.


----------



## crewfanatic21 (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the input! I put some coffee grounds in the springtail culture just to add more substance because I accidentally added too much water so after a while I will throw that in. That way between the double brewing and sitting in the mix it should be safe! 
It definitely makes the springtail culture smell a lot better!


----------



## taherman (Sep 5, 2008)

Umm...the Hawaiians were using caffeine at a concentration comparable to a normal cup of coffee as a spray pesticide to kill coquis. I definitely would not introduce coffee grounds to a closed vivarium system containing amphibs.


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

Supposedly a spray can also be made to kill insects from the coffee/caffeine. I know when I added coffee grounds to my compost pile it kept my worms up all night--ha! ha!


----------



## samual989 (Nov 17, 2009)

instead of coffee grounds can u just use worm castings because they are easy to come by and cheaper more biodegradable and also should be a type of airator to your soil composition... hit me up if u dont know where to come by the castings  ohh yeah should be a sure fire safer bet for the amps


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

taherman said:


> Umm...the Hawaiians were using caffeine at a concentration comparable to a normal cup of coffee as a spray pesticide to kill coquis. I definitely would not introduce coffee grounds to a closed vivarium system containing amphibs.


I would look into the process being used before calling off the entire idea--a concetrated caffeine solution being sprayed on an animal isn't necessarily the same thing as a handful or two of grounds mixed into the substrate.


----------

